# Aikido vs Ninjitsu



## Koga-Shinobi

Hey you'll, I know from reading a whole lot of other threads that comparisons of martial arts is a big no-no...I understand that, but being a beginner, I need some experienced help 

You see, I'm looking to start a MA, and pretty much have narrowed my choices down to Aikido and Ninjitsu. Pretty starnge combination, since both almost have opposing philosophies from what I understand. Aikido being a very soft, defensive style and Ninjitsu being a hard, attacking, aggressive style.

What interests me from Aikido is the concept of using ones strength against himself (throws) and keeping opponents injury (serious) down (locks, pins, submissions)...being a fairly moral guy, I'm quite averse to leg breaking etc. plus there's the legal considerations.

However, I do enjoy being highly physical and feel that Ninjitsu would be more in my line, more stimulating...I understand that Aikido steers away from strikes...which I'd like to have in my armoury should a situation arise. 

What would you recommend (with justification) for a 23 year old looking for a competitive, challenging MA for both self-defense reasons and for installing confidence in onself?


----------



## Koga-Shinobi

Ninjitsu or ninpo? Which is the correct term? I read in another thread that it's ninpo, ninjitsu isnt theoretically the correctterm anymore?? 

Whats the story,  cause the club I want to join is part of ****** Ninjitsu Federation ?

Any ideas?


----------



## Yari

Do ikibana. will help you alot more...

:rofl: 


/Yari


----------



## 2maz

Having trained aikido for a number of years i can only tell you this: If self defense is one of the major reasons you start with MA, then i would consider anything *but* aikido. The learning curve of aikido is a lot longer than any of the other arts, although I believe the reward makes it worth the struggle.


----------



## Yari

Agree.......


/Yari


----------

